

Cultural Hacking in Paris - brianmckenzie
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article2554240.ece

======
paul
Reminds me of the movie Brazil. (specifically, De Niro's character)

People going underground to do their jobs (and doing them for free!) seems
like a good sign of an overbearing bureaucracy.

------
brianmckenzie
As a side note, I'm curious: is anyone else here into 'forbidden' urban
exploration? I was fascinated by this stuff during college.

~~~
davidw
I "explored" some of the University of Oregon's underground tunnel system with
some friends, but that didn't last too long. One evening I had a bad feeling
about it and didn't go, and indeed, they got busted. Gut feelings +1.
Especially these days, my guess is that you are more likely to get in serious
trouble (my friends didn't, luckily).

~~~
brianmckenzie
Yeah, there were times I didn't feel right about going someplace, or who was
going, so I wouldn't. The rest of my crew did get busted on one of these
occasions, too - glad I sat that one out.

------
matth
I'm sometimes able to see the bottles from classroom windows. Always makes me
smile.

